# [Cali] OG Master Kush Pickup [High Res]



## Vaporizer (Sep 4, 2008)

*Strain:* OG Master Kush
*Type:* Mixed, primarily Indica
*Genetics:* Hindu Kush x Skunk x OG Kush
*High:* Strong body high
*Smell:* Pungent, Strong kush aroma; Signature Master
*Taste:* Sig kush taste, very fresh/earthy 
*Price:* $70 for 4.5 grams
*Overall Rating:* 9.2 out of 10


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2008)

hey that Bottle says Keep out of reach of children,,lol..


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 29, 2008)

:rofl:


----------

